# another good day around Jim's



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Little late on the report, I caught these Friday. All caught on a crankbait.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good looking fish


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn nice looking bass


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good catch!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fatty hybrid on the bottom. Nice fish


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Where can I catch me some stripeys?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

You know I saw your bass up there and the thought crossed my mind about the limits on those fish. I'm not getting at your fish may or may not be legal, just the fact that I don't like paying fines for being ignorant on the rules. So, I look them up and the rules in FL really astound me. Because these guys are being caught next to the specs and the reds I looked in the salt water regs where the specs and reds are, no dice. They are in the wonderful fresh water regs where, if its raining on tuesday and your in yellow waders with a red hat on the limit is xxx and if it sunny on thursday and you're fishing with a carrot stick from a kayak in a tree with a realtree coffee mug and youre north of I-10 and the tide is incoming the limit is xxx but only if your on the west bank.... Maybe its just me but thats about how the fw regs read to me.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I am all about conservation for future generations but can we not simplify these fresh water rules. Sorry for the rant, I'm stuck on watch....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I must admit, seatmech86, your post confused me a little. However, I will also admit that I hadn't checked the limits on these fish...till now.

In FL, the limit on stripers, white and sunshine bass (hybrids) is 20 per person. Only six of these may be over 24". I didn't see much confusion. Thanks for reminding me to check up on this.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that and I guess I got a bit off topic but refering to the fresh water regs as a whole they are all over the place and it did take me a little while to find it. Like I said I'm stuck on watch, still.... only and hour and half left to go.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice job


----------



## inshore (Feb 21, 2011)

Fine job! Are the reds still hitting good around Jim's?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Little baby reds are all I caught. More specks than anything.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice, gotta love a crank bait bite!


----------

